
GE Sells Most of Stake in Pivotal Software - atlasunshrugged
https://www.crn.com/news/internet-of-things/ge-sells-most-of-its-stake-in-pivotal-software
======
atlasunshrugged
Interesting, I wonder if we'll see more of this as GE consolidates and if this
means a further phase out of GE Digital under the new CEO

